# Canon 60d or 7d? What's right for me?



## cwb83c (May 12, 2011)

Hey guys, so I'm stuck currently on choosing between the canon 60d and 7d. I've eliminated Nikon from my decision making process as it just doesn't feel right in my hand.

So my issue comes down to what I want the camera for. I plan on shooting alot at night, mostly architecture and other city elements (I live in Philly). So do I go with the 60d, which is newer and go for nice glass or go with the 7d which is a few years older and not as nice of glass? I don't mind spending money but don't want to go overboard just yet.

I've read everywhere that the lens is what really counts but I also want a body that I can grow into. Money isn't that big of a deal currently. Just got a nice promotion and ready to blow that money away haha. I just want something that I'm not going be saying a few months later "oh man, this is too much or too little functonality at my fingertips". My other concern is the 7d is a few years old and I don't want a newer one to come out right after i purchase it.

I might be needing some lens recommendations further down the road once I figure out the body choice. I'm a professional designer, so i have the 'eye', I just want to make sure I get the right equipment for myself.

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## Overread (May 12, 2011)

I read architecture and night shooting and I instantly wonder if for those applications you'd not be better set going for a used/reconditioned 5D fullframe camera body (I would say the 5DM2 ideally, but its a higher price that you're already budgeting for - if you can swing it though its a setup up from the 5d). The fullframe sensor does very well in low light and the added field of view might well be something you find useful for buildings and other type shots over the cropped sensors on offer. 

As for age and new things - camera bodies are always being replaced with newer versions - the bells and whistles change a bit and the ISO gets a bit better, but overall they don't change things night and day style (in fact most new bodies in a range offer little to those who already have the previous version).


----------



## photocist (May 12, 2011)

If you really want to grow into a camera get the 5dm2 and just use the kit lens for the moment.


----------



## reedshots (May 12, 2011)

The 5DM2 would be my first pick to recommend as you have said money isn&#8217;t really a problem, though this is considerately more than the 7D.  The  5DM2 with wide angle L glass would be your best bet to do the type of photography you are looking at.  The 7D would be my next choice as it does very well in low light, but again I would recommend wide L glass.  
The 5D will give you more image then the 7D with almost the same low light ability, but as you are shooting buildings you can set the tripod up and lower your shutter the low light shouldn&#8217;t be that much of an issue.


----------



## cwb83c (May 13, 2011)

I guess what I meant by money isn't a problem was when I was considering the price range between the 60d+glass and the 7d+glass. 5dm2, while I can't find a price anywhere online seems to be quite expensive based off of the comments you guys have given.
Creating this thread, I was hoping to hear the 7d would be perfect and some great recommendations about what lens to get. Do you guys really think the 5dm2 is that much better of an option for me?

Really appreciate all the help thus far, it's greatly helping in making my decision.


----------



## KmH (May 13, 2011)

The Canon 5D MkII is $2500 (body only) Canon EOS 5D Mark II Digital Camera (Body Only) 2764B003 B&H


----------



## cwb83c (May 13, 2011)

Ah i should have probably stated that my money isn't a problem was when I was comparing the 60d and 7d plus a nice lens. The 5dm2 looks great but I believe it's alittle bit more then I'm looking to spend. 
$2,300 is most likely the highest I'll go on body and lens combined. Sorry about the confusion, but thanks for looking up the price for me KmH!


----------



## fokker (May 13, 2011)

If I had to choose between the two I'd go the 60d. In your case, the extra features of the 7d won't amount to much - higher frame rate and better autofocus and metering - great for sports and action shots but no value in that for architectural shots. The 7d also has wireless flash control and better weather sealing - again, probably not much use for you. The 60d on the other hand has the flippy screen which could be quite handy for shooting odd angles (a definite plus for architectural shots). 

The 7d and 60d both have lots of megapixels which makes them demanding of the lens they are attached to. You're going to want a nice wide angle zoom, something like the canon 10-22mm which isn't a cheap lens. Also the 15-85 might be worth considering, unless you want to shell out big bucks for L quality glass (16-35 + 24-70).

Honestly, as others have said - you'd be best off finding a good used 5D mark 1 which will cost you around the same as a 60d, and getting some decent glass for it. If you went the 5d option, the canon 17-40L would be my first choice of lens for your applications. That combo should come in under your budget and will produce stunning results.


----------



## cwb83c (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for the response

I'm having trouble finding the 5d mark 1 anywhere online. I'm also little skeptical about buying a used one, I normally don't get something used unless it's from a close friend. Have you had any experience with any of the newer models such as the 60d or 7d. I dont want to make it sound like I'm stuck on one of these 2, but they are the newer models and I'm not one to try to get something alittle older when I can get what's currently new.


----------



## vtf (May 14, 2011)

This might give you more insight.
Canon EOS 60D Review: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review


----------



## fokker (May 14, 2011)

Don't rule out second hand if it gets you the tool you need for within your budget.


----------



## Destin (May 14, 2011)

fokker said:


> Don't rule out second hand if it gets you the tool you need for within your budget.



+1 to this. Almost all of my camera gear has been used. My bodies have both been bought used, as have my Nikon flashes (2 sb-600's, and sb-800). 

If your going to buy used, I HIGHLY reccomend getting it from BHphotovideo.com. It's where I got my camera bodies used from, and they both came in looking like they were brand new.


----------



## fokker (May 14, 2011)

I've been through 8 canon bodies since I got into photography, all cheap second hand. No point shelling out bucks for a new body that you will outgrow in 6 months if you're just beginning...


----------



## SNBniko (May 14, 2011)

I have one of the cameras you're looking at, and I purchased it due to the better capability for sports and action, else I would have gone with the 60D.  So, in your case I think the 60D would work great.  That being said, for architectural stuff a full frame body would really make it easier to get the results you want, and would be a hell of a camera to grow into.


----------



## cwb83c (May 15, 2011)

fokker said:


> If I had to choose between the two I'd go the 60d. In your case, the extra features of the 7d won't amount to much - higher frame rate and better autofocus and metering - great for sports and action shots but no value in that for architectural shots. The 7d also has wireless flash control and better weather sealing - again, probably not much use for you. The 60d on the other hand has the flippy screen which could be quite handy for shooting odd angles (a definite plus for architectural shots).
> 
> The 7d and 60d both have lots of megapixels which makes them demanding of the lens they are attached to. You're going to want a nice wide angle zoom, something like the canon 10-22mm which isn't a cheap lens. Also the 15-85 might be worth considering, unless you want to shell out big bucks for L quality glass (16-35 + 24-70).
> 
> Honestly, as others have said - you'd be best off finding a good used 5D mark 1 which will cost you around the same as a 60d, and getting some decent glass for it. If you went the 5d option, the canon 17-40L would be my first choice of lens for your applications. That combo should come in under your budget and will produce stunning results.


 
Was just looking on Adorama.com and came across a 5d for $1589 with the description of "May have slight wear but only visible under close inspection." Do you feel this is a good deal and then trying to find the 17-40l? My only concerns are while most of shooting will be at night and architecture I still want to be able to do some normal walking around photo during the day, maybe not architecture but landscape or people. This is probably the big battle photographers battle everyday and why there are so many lenses/cameras out there.

I still have a bit of concern going with something older. I'm an interface designer so I going with an older model and having to navigate through one is going to kill me haha. That's partially why I'm stuck on the 60d/7d. I did do some of that research for the 5d mark i and that is certainly a reasonable price range for myself.


----------



## fokker (May 15, 2011)

I can't say I've actually ever picked up a 7d or 60d, but I'm pretty sure that the interface on them will be almost identical to the 5d mk1, which is (pretty much) the same as the 5dmk2 and the 20d, 30d, 40d, 50d....

$1589 seems kind of expensive to me, I sold my old 5d with battery grip for AUD$1100 when the exchange rate was about 1:1, so I'd guess that around $1000-$1200 US would be more the kind fo price I would be looking to pay. But hey I don't know what your local markets are like....


----------



## ToMaNyToYsJf (May 15, 2011)

I haven't read anyone elses post currently at a college grad lol so posting kinda blind. I was in your shoes a few months ago torn between nikon d7000, canon 60d and 7d. Once I got a grip on the 60d and 7d over the nikon I knew either canon was for me. Now the hard choice for a few weeks I questioned myself on which one. Being the same way as you not wanting to get something I'd want to change in a few months. A huge thing for me was the pop out screen on the 60d. Once you've had a camera with one you love it! And again like yourself I had thought of the 7d being older but it had excellent reviews. After another few days I decided on the 60d and I must say I love it!!!! I have the 18-200mm and 50mm1.8 and I've gotten crisp shots with either lens, camera speed is excellent build quality for me is perfect, it's like a glove in my hand lol. Frames per second are great for faster shooting. So from Someone who has a 60d I don't think you will be dissatisfied at all. Either way good luck. You can pm me any questions you may have


----------

